
Strange Radio Bursts Seen Coming from a Galaxy Far, Far Away - antouank
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/01/fast-radio-bursts-galaxy-frb-121102-black-hole-space-science/
======
chmaynard
This may be the top clickbait headline of 2017 (thus far). Almost every word
is misleading and overly dramatic. New phenomenon are not strange, they're
new; radio waves can't be seen; all galaxies except our own are far, far away.
Sheesh.

